# How do In Vitro aquatic dealers keep their plants 'watered'?



## Ryan Young (6 Dec 2016)

I was wondering, in vitro revolves around sterile emersed growth, how do these manufctureres keep their plants watered without bringing in disease etc.?
I thought they may just use a water misting technique but surely in the early stages this would risk the plants becoming non- sterile?

EDIT: Do they use water misting? This seems like the most reliable method to me?

If anyone knows how they do it, let me know.
Cheers Ryan


----------



## rebel (7 Dec 2016)

I think the container is sealed (sterile) so the water that was there at the beginning will always be there. Think of it as a smaller model of planet earth (although Earth is not a fully closed system).


----------



## Ryan Young (7 Dec 2016)

Well that is pretty awesome!


----------



## ahjoe0digi (7 Dec 2016)

They use agar as nutrient and moisture source and serve as bedding.  They never water it, they just seal it tight.  Even if they do need to water they will use lab grade clean sterile water (astm type 1,2/3, clrw). Normally they just seal it tight with saran wrap

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (7 Dec 2016)

It works like this.. 
http://reekoscience.com/science-new...-bottle-has-not-been-watered-in-over-40-years


----------



## ahjoe0digi (7 Dec 2016)

In vitro also called tissue culture right? 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick.Dk (7 Dec 2016)

rebel said:


> Think of it as a smaller model of planet earth (although Earth is not a fully closed system).


- neither is Invitro..........


----------



## Ryan Young (7 Dec 2016)

My idea is very floored but I decided to try and grow plants using gelatine mixed with water, H2O based vitamins, other nutrients and calcium which is crushed. I have no faith in this idea but want to give it a shot


----------



## dw1305 (7 Dec 2016)

Hi all, 





Ryan Young said:


> grow plants using gelatine mixed with water, H2O based vitamins, other nutrients and calcium which is crushed.


You can buy <"ready made up propagation gels">, they are sold to gardeners and used for some types of soft wood cutting.

When we did more of that sort of thing we used to tissue culture _Saintpaulia_ (African Violet) plants from small explants. Compared to leaf cuttings it is much more difficult and less productive, partially because it is very difficult to keep the gels sterile.

cheers Darrel


----------

